# Need help picking a middle name!!



## KNWilson

Found out last Friday that I'm expecting a baby boy. I have the first name picked out and baby will be getting my last name but I'm having a lot of trouble coming up with a middle name. Just wondering if you all could help me out.

His name is going to be Rhett _____ Wilson. 

I would love to hear some ideas!! Thanks in advance everyone. :thumbup:


----------



## Emzipoo4u

Rhett Alexander
Rhett Nolan
Rhett Oliver
Rhett Jacob


----------



## jadenblu

I like Rhett Alexander, but his initials would then be RAW. Not sure if that's one to avoid, or kind of cool.

Do you have any family names you'd like to pass on? DH and I are considering using his mother's maiden name as a MN for a boy. We like it as a name anyway, but his uncle never had children so it's also a way to carry the family name on.


Anyway, here's some suggestions... hope you like some of them. :)

Rhett Benjamin
Rhett Cooper
Rhett Daniel
Rhett Dominic
Rhett Jasper
Rhett Joshua
Rhett Matthew
Rhett Maxwell
Rhett Patrick
Rhett Samuel
Rhett Xavier


----------



## Kerjack

I love the name Rhett! 

I also love Rhett Alexander Wilson, if the initals RAW doesn't bother you. 
Some others;
Rhett Matthew Wilson
Rhett Liam Wilson
Rhett John Wilson
Rhett Lucas Wilson
Rhett Logan Wilson
Rhett Elijah Wilson
Rhett Andrew Wilson
Rhett Thomas Wilson


----------



## megrenade

Are you a country girl? That's what it looks like by your display picture.. if you wanna go western style I'd say:

Rhett Avery Wilson - I actually really like how that sounds, ha.


----------



## Fallen Ambers

Rhett Landon
Rhett Gavin


----------



## BridieChild

Rhett Jonathan
Rhett Daniel
Rhett Joseph
Rhett Hunter
Rhett Michael


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

megrenade said:


> Are you a country girl? That's what it looks like by your display picture.. if you wanna go western style I'd say:
> 
> Rhett Avery Wilson - I actually really like how that sounds, ha.

I rrreeealllly like how that sounds too..
and someone mentioned Rhett Alexander and Rhett Nolan.. 

I think all of those are timeless and strong.


----------



## MUMOF5

Definately think it needs a longer sounding middle name, with at least two syllables. :thumbup:


----------



## KNWilson

Wow!! Thank you everyone for all the great suggestions I never would have thought about any of these. I was worried about finding something that would "flow" but you all have done an awesome job finding the perfect middle names. The initals RAW doesn't really bother me the letters look pretty together I think. :) I have a lot of thinking to do now thank you everyone for all the ideas!!


----------

